# PS1 to VGA monitor connection



## hjulmann (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi
I'm looking for a simple way to connect my old PS1 to my VGA monitor. For now I have it connected through my PC, via my TV Tuner card.. this solution causes a bit of delay in the game, so I was hoping to get rid of this delay with a simple Composite (female) to VGA (male) adapter. I found this one on MonoPrice.com:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...cs_id=1040113&p_id=2509&seq=1&format=2&style=
The description says nothing about connecting a console, so I wrote them and they tell me they don’t know if it will work or not.. so... my question is, does any of you people in here know? By experience or something..? Any help is appreciated..


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

Well depening on your PS1 you may or may not have the back connectors. And also it goes from your computer to the Monitor not the other way around.



> VIDEO Card to S. Video and TV Adapter Cable



You need a adapter that comes from the psx to the monitor. Something Like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/XGA-VGA-Adapter...ryZ41015QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

